# System not performing well



## SethKnows (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright, I've posted this question before, but now I have more to add. I just woke up so forgive me for any errors I make. My system is as follows:
i5 3570k at 3.4 ghz
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 Mobo
Crucial Sport Ballistix 8GB ram (2x4)
Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler (brand new, replaced a stock CPU cooler)
Seagate Barracuda 500GB HDD
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
EVGA GTX 780 Classified Edition with 3GB of VRAM (brand new, replaced a EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB)
Corsair AX860 Platinum PSU (brand new, replaced a Corsair TX650 PSU Bronze)
Cooler Master Haf 932 Full Tower (brand new, replaced a generic cheap mid tower)
Running on Windows 7 OS

OKay, these problems started around the time the Tianfall beta was open, I think the 17th of February. All of my old parts were still in the PC and I did not replace them until last week. I did not remember downloading anything that day, although I did receive some malware or adware around that time (SavingsBull), which is only present on Mozilla Firefox now for some reason, which I uninstalled. I also downloaded BitDefender somewhere around that date, which I have already uninstalled to see if it was the problem, it is not. I don't think it is hardware, several stress tests were ran on about every component and they were fine. However, the voltages I'm not sure about, using SpeenFan, my voltage drops from like 12 something all the way down to 11.83 volts while playing a game, is this normal? I get random FPS dips and when it drops it lags too much, consistent 60 FPS all the way down to 30-40(which should still be playable). The new GTX 780 should perform way better than my previous card, it doesn't. My computer isn't performing as well as it used to, sometimes programs won't do anything when I click them, random crashes when in game, etc. In Tomb Raider, all settings maxed out, I maintain 60 FPS, then when there are no enemies around, it'll drop suddenly then pick back up. Benchmarks easily put the card in the 80s MINIMUM at 1080P, I do have V-sync turned on at the NVidia Control Panel. My Gtx 670 ran games just fine, might have to lower a few settings but it maintained a constant 50-60 FPS most of the time, and didn't lag, stutter, etc. Then one day it went to crap. At first I though it was the PSU or GPU, now that I've replaced those it's got to be something else. ALL of the drivers are up to date that I know of, including the Mobo, if you would like to know which updates are currently installed let me know how to tell you. I've done a clean installation of the latest Nvidia driver as well. I did take it to computer shop where they ran stress tests and scanners for TWO days, and they didn't find anything. They recommended that I buy a new HDD and reinstall just my OS on it to see if it's a software issue. Everything is staying cool so I'm really frustrated. I realize no GPU could stay locked at 60 FPS all the time, but for the most part this one should, and it shouldn't lag under 60. I'm thinking I just want to format everything and start over, I bought the PC used from a friend so I've only had time to basically install games, nothing important. Last night I almost threw the thing away, I got a blue screen on a restart and it kept popping up, wouldn't let me boot up, finally remembered how to boot into safe mode and I restarted to a previous successful boot. Please help if you can guys, I love the PC and I plan to play at 1440P and overclock stuff soon, not until I get this fixed though. Thank you for your time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2014)

I would delete some of your other repeated threads. You spammed this exact thing through atleast 4 different areas of the board.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2014)

stop spamming this across the forum. i'm deleting the other ones, do it again and i'll just delete everything.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 1, 2014)

I just signed up, I just posted to ones that may have been relevant. Please leave at least one up


----------



## m&m's (Mar 1, 2014)

You probably have a corrupted Windows, since you said that you have nothing important on the HDD and the SSD, why would you lose time repairing it, format both (I suspect that Malwares may be present on your HDD and/or SSD) and reinstall Windows.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 1, 2014)

m&m's said:


> You probably have a corrupted Windows, since you said that you have nothing important on the HDD and the SSD, why would you lose time repairing it, format both (I suspect that Malwares may be present on your HDD and/or SSD) and reinstall Windows.


I don't have a Windows installation disc or code, so I would have to purchase the OS again, I don't mind if I know it'll work. Is there a full proof way to tell if the os is the problem?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 1, 2014)

Download the Magic Jellybean or Bellarc and you can extract your CD Key and find out which version of the OS you have. You should then be able to go through Microsoft to download the correct ISO. You may need to provide a key or make an account..I don't quite recall but I know it's possible. That or you can get your ISO from another source.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Download the Magic Jellybean or Bellarc and you can extract your CD Key and find out which version of the OS you have. You should then be able to go through Microsoft to download the correct ISO. You may need to provide a key or make an account..I don't quite recall but I know it's possible. That or you can get your ISO from another source.



+1

ISO files can be found here (need your key to install):

http://www.mydigitallife.info/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-from-digital-river/


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 1, 2014)

How did the OS get corrupted? It's ran fine for a long time.


----------



## m&m's (Mar 1, 2014)

It can be caused by a software that you installed, a cleaning software that deleted registry keys, malwares/viruses or even an accidental deleting of windows files. It might as well be bad sectors in your HDD or a bad SSD.

Download CrystalDiskInfo Standard Edition and verify the health status of your drives.
Run cmd.exe as administrator and type CHKDSK  _X_ /F where X correspond to your HDD letter.
Install Malwarebytes and do a full scan.

If nothing comes up, it's Windows.
Do a secure erase of your SSD, reinstall Windows using the link Norton posted and here is an alternative to get your current Windows Key => ProduKey (It can be seen as a key gen by some anti viruses, but it is safe).


----------



## Hood (Mar 1, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> How did the OS get corrupted? It's ran fine for a long time.


You did it, by not paying enough attention to security, or by going to a website you should have avoided, assuming you're the only user.  Or possibly by installing and deleting a program that changed registry entries, or it could be a buggy driver file.  Whatever the cause, the easiest fix is to nuke the drives and start over.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 2, 2014)

Hood said:


> You did it, by not paying enough attention to security, or by going to a website you should have avoided, assuming you're the only user.  Or possibly by installing and deleting a program that changed registry entries, or it could be a buggy driver file.  Whatever the cause, the easiest fix is to nuke the drives and start over.


I've only had the PC for about a month and a half, it's a large investment so I don't go to any bad sites(porn). I installed bitdefender the day I got it and ran several scans with it and Malwarebytes. I will completely format, should have done that before I started downloading games I guess. Thanks for your replies guys. Hopefully the problem will get fixed, I'll update later this week.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Mar 2, 2014)

Try this.. "spybot search and destroy" http://www.safer-networking.org/mirrors16/  ..been using it for many years.. one of the best ways to keep spam/malware away if you have any. and then it blocks it from ever getting in again


----------



## Hood (Mar 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I've only had the PC for about a month and a half, it's a large investment so I don't go to any bad sites(porn). I installed bitdefender the day I got it and ran several scans with it and Malwarebytes. I will completely format, should have done that before I started downloading games I guess. Thanks for your replies guys. Hopefully the problem will get fixed, I'll update later this week.


Okay, sorry, it seems you do keep on top of it, but things can get past your security in many ways.  Porn sites aren't the only bad sites, they are in every area of interest, and "gaming" sites are probably second worst.  I've been invaded by malware just by visiting a site, not downloading anything.  There's a fine line of browser settings between security and access; too little and malware gets through, too much and half the web page won't load because you've blocked it.  I hate clicking on  popup boxes asking permission to proceed, so my security settings are going to let things through occasionally, and I deal with it using MBAM.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, that's the good thing about consoles I guess. Hopefully soon I'll be gaming at 1440P with no hiccups. I'll be buying a new monitor when this problem gets resolved and later this year I'm going to add another 780. I honestly wouldn't care if I sold my consoles at this point. Now I just watch Netflix on the old 360. My next step will be to overclock my CPU and GPU, however I am not going to be setting up a custom water loop for the system until I add another GPU, so how high could I go with the stock cooler on the GTX 780? The Noctua cools the CPU plenty, I hope to reach a stable 4.5 ghz. Also I'm not sure what to do as far as fans go, the case has 3 large fans and 1 small one. 2 intakes and 2 exhausts. I really like the Noctua fans, even though they're ugly, what would you guys recommend for a good setup? I don't mind if it's loud, as long as it's not like a vacuum.


----------



## Hood (Mar 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Yeah, that's the good thing about consoles I guess. Hopefully soon I'll be gaming at 1440P with no hiccups. I'll be buying a new monitor when this problem gets resolved and later this year I'm going to add another 780. I honestly wouldn't care if I sold my consoles at this point. Now I just watch Netflix on the old 360. My next step will be to overclock my CPU and GPU, however I am not going to be setting up a custom water loop for the system until I add another GPU, so how high could I go with the stock cooler on the GTX 780? The Noctua cools the CPU plenty, I hope to reach a stable 4.5 ghz. Also I'm not sure what to do as far as fans go, the case has 3 large fans and 1 small one. 2 intakes and 2 exhausts. I really like the Noctua fans, even though they're ugly, what would you guys recommend for a good setup? I don't mind if it's loud, as long as it's not like a vacuum.


I'm in the same place as you, my system is so full I can hardly lift it, but I need to get a 30" monitor and the card(s) to run it properly.  My CPU and GPU are water cooled by H100/H55, and I believe a total of 14 fans of various sizes are installed.  This was built for performance, not looks (no side window), so I went a little crazy.  Running stable @4.5GHz CPU, 2400MHz RAM, 1200MHz GPU, although I mostly run the GPU with a milder OC so as not to push my luck.  My next system will be cleaner and probably have 2 x 780s and a custom loop, maybe in a Corsair Graphite 760T.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm going to completely take it apart and do some better wire management later, I'm sure this is fine but I want it neater. I'm thinking when I add the 2nd 780 I'll water cool everything and add a 1000 watt PSU, not sure though. I did mount the Noctua the wrong way, as you can see. I would like to clean up those wires near the PSU and mount a fan at the bottom. I thought this case came with rubber grommets for all of the holes, but I guess not. Does anybody know if I'll have to upgrade the Mobo anytime soon? I mean would there be any point to if I add another GPU? The Noctua is a beast by the way.


----------



## Hood (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I'm going to completely take it apart and do some better wire management later, I'm sure this is fine but I want it neater. I'm thinking when I add the 2nd 780 I'll water cool everything and add a 1000 watt PSU, not sure though. I did mount the Noctua the wrong way, as you can see. I would like to clean up those wires near the PSU and mount a fan at the bottom. I thought this case came with rubber grommets for all of the holes, but I guess not. Does anybody know if I'll have to upgrade the Mobo anytime soon? I mean would there be any point to if I add another GPU? The Noctua is a beast by the way.


Your rig makes mine look like crap!  I guess I suck at wire management, but it was mostly added at different times as I got more hardware.  If I started over from scratch there would be a lot less clutter and fan wires showing.  And even though my PSU is fully modular, I'm using every port so it's a mess anyway.  My $100 Corsair 400R has rubber grommets, so you'd think your $170 HAF case would too.  That mobo should be fine for SLI, it's x8 x8 bandwidth, but it's gen 3 so it's not a bottleneck.  You certainly have lot's of room above the mobo for fat rads or a push/pull 240mm AIO cooler, unlike my case which barely fits an H100 with 2 fans (but I put 2 more on top outside the case).  You're right, that Noctua is huge, and it cools better than most AIOs with 120mm radiators.  You're lucky, you still have lots of overclocking to do and free performance to gain, mine's been wrung out as far as it will go without massive custom water cooling, and I'm bored with tweaking it, ready for the next decent platform so I can start all over...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2014)

My case is pretty heavy without anything in it lol



Hood said:


> Your rig makes mine look like crap!  I guess I suck at wire management, but it was mostly added at different times as I got more hardware.  If I started over from scratch there would be a lot less clutter and fan wires showing.  And even though my PSU is fully modular, I'm using every port so it's a mess anyway.  My $100 Corsair 400R has rubber grommets, so you'd think your $170 HAF case would too.  That mobo should be fine for SLI, it's x8 x8 bandwidth, but it's gen 3 so it's not a bottleneck.  You certainly have lot's of room above the mobo for fat rads or a push/pull 240mm AIO cooler, unlike my case which barely fits an H100 with 2 fans (but I put 2 more on top outside the case).  You're right, that Noctua is huge, and it cools better than most AIOs with 120mm radiators.  You're lucky, you still have lots of overclocking to do and free performance to gain, mine's been wrung out as far as it will go without massive custom water cooling, and I'm bored with tweaking it, ready for the next decent platform so I can start all over...


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, mine has got to weigh at least 50 pounds, maybe more with everything in it. I'm excited to start overclocking within the next couple of weeks. I would like to run a custom water loop later, however with two 780s it might be a bit cramped, by the time I get the entire system in. I was looking to spend around 500-800 bucks on water cooling.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 3, 2014)

replace 780 with 780ti
780 ti has 15-27% better performance in games


----------



## Hood (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Yeah, mine has got to weigh at least 50 pounds, maybe more with everything in it. I'm excited to start overclocking within the next couple of weeks. I would like to run a custom water loop later, however with two 780s it might be a bit cramped, by the time I get the entire system in. I was looking to spend around 500-800 bucks on water cooling.


Probably closer to $800 by the time you buy all the parts, the GPU water blocks aren't cheap, and all those fittings add up...  I think I came up with $1000 the last time I priced a similar loop; it can be done cheaper, but I like top quality, especially when a failure could fry your whole system.  I was only wishin' anyways, so price was no object.  I usually upgrade with my Christmas bonus, so I have to wait 9 or 10 months to even decide if any new platforms are worth the trouble, and much will be different then.  I avoided Haswell for my rig, but I got my fix this year by building a nice little Haswell i3 system for my brother and an APU system for the hell of it (sold to a friend a week later).  I was not impressed by the AMD system, yeah the on-die graphics are great for an iGPU, but sucks for most gaming, and the CPU section felt like a dual-core (which it essentially is if you study AMD's architecture).  Avoid these, even the new Kaveri chips are only a marginal improvement.  Intel still rules.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

I think most people have said the Ti isn't worth the extra money.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

The only thing I'm worried about is maxing out the vram on a 3gb card, I would have liked to see at least 4 gb on the 780.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is maxing out the vram on a 3gb card, I would have liked to see at least 4 gb on the 780.


 
I'm on 1440p + 1080p on a 780. I haven't maxed out my VRAM in anything, not even skyrim with 2K textures.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

I plan to replace all my fans with some Corsair or Noctua fans. How would I hook up about 6 or 7 fans and have control of every one? I don't have enough hook ups on my mobo, and I still want control so the PSU is not an option. Would I have to get a fan controller?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Would I have to get a fan controller



Yessir


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

Is two 780s going to be smooth for me? Hopefully by this fall the new Maxwell series cards will be out so I could possibly try those. I honestly want 60+ FPS at 1440p, which I know is difficult. The hardest decision I've been trying to make is to stick with 1080P or upgrade to a higher resolution. 1080P still looks good, sometimes I just desire more, if you know what I mean. I plan on buying a Qnix monitor and overclocking it to 96hz. Is it worth it to switch even though I'll be losing FPS? Does 1440P at medium settings still look better than ultra at 1080P? Also, I watch a lot of YouTube, so most videos will have to be watched in 1080P, do those videos look like complete crap?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Is two 780s going to be smooth for me? Hopefully by this fall the new Maxwell series cards will be out so I could possibly try those. I honestly want 60+ FPS at 1440p, which I know is difficult. The hardest decision I've been trying to make is to stick with 1080P or upgrade to a higher resolution. 1080P still looks good, sometimes I just desire more, if you know what I mean. I plan on buying a Qnix monitor and overclocking it to 96hz. Is it worth it to switch even though I'll be losing FPS? Does 1440P at medium settings still look better than ultra at 1080P? Also, I watch a lot of YouTube, so most videos will have to be watched in 1080P, do those videos look like complete crap?



YouTube videos (at 1080p) look like crap on a 1440p screen if you sit close to the screen.  If you move back a little it's harder to tell.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I honestly want 60+ FPS at 1440p, which I know *is difficult*



It is? I don't think it is... unless you're running 3DMark Extreme, 60FPS is pretty easy and stable...

I'll never go back to 1080p from 1440 for games, I've run a 144hz monitor before this, and that was only ever useful for CSGO, no other games really provided me with a use for such high frame rates besides things like Hard Reset etc and such arcade style shooters from older times. 1080p videos, TRUE 1080p videos look ok. I stream a lot of HD videos and blurays, and anything less than 1080p looks terrible on 1440p. Even 1080 doesnt quite have the crispness. That doesn't bother me so much though, as I have a secondary 1080p monitor if it really bugs me.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a benq gw2750h right now, should I keep it and purchase the 1440P monitor, or sell it to a friend for like 120 bucks? Honestly, this monitor is crap, but I wouldn't be able to buy another decent 1080P monitor for awhile. Would my AX860 platinum be able to handle 2 780s overclocked? And is your 780 overclocked?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I have a benq gw2750h right now, should I keep it and purchase the 1440P monitor, or sell it to a friend for like 120 bucks? Honestly, this monitor is crap, but I wouldn't be able to buy another decent 1080P monitor for awhile. Would my AX860 platinum be able to handle 2 780s overclocked? And is your 780 overclocked?



Sell it, buy 1440p
As for PSU, yes it can handle 2 780's, and overclock them with ease. Mine used to be overclocked at 1200Mhz core and 7Ghz memory, now I don't particularly care anymore and let the boost algorithm do it's work with a power target. Before this system I used to run a custom water cooled build with GPU blocks, mind you that was on 1050w. Either or, you can run two 780's on 750w I imagine.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

Alright, so I reinstalled Windows, but I'm having some issues finding the updates and drivers for certain things. All the controllers for USB and Ethernet, etc. I went to Asrock's website and I think I downloaded all of the most current updates.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Alright, so I reinstalled Windows, but I'm having some issues finding the updates and drivers for certain things. All the controllers for USB and Ethernet, etc. I went to Asrock's website and I think I downloaded all of the most current updates.
> View attachment 55260


 
USB, Ethernet and other controllers should all have drivers from the ASRock Extreme 4 page. Either that or run the drivers you got with the motherboard disk(these will all be out of date horribly though).


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

I do not have the motherboard disk, I bought the system used from a friend, who doesn't have the disk. I'll try the website again.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I do not have the motherboard disk, I bought the system used from a friend, who doesn't have the disk. I'll try the website again.


 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/?cat=Download


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

Downloaded and installed all of those updates, still nothing.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Downloaded and installed all of those updates, still nothing.


 
Restarted since the driver updates were installed? If they haven't shown up that's pretty strange man... concerns me somewhat. You could try extracting all the drivers into one folder, and then right clicking those devices in device manager and updating driver. But do it manually and select the root folder where all the drivers are stored, and it will check for compatible hardware.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Alright, so I reinstalled Windows, but I'm having some issues finding the updates and drivers for certain things. All the controllers for USB and Ethernet, etc. I went to Asrock's website and I think I downloaded all of the most current updates.
> View attachment 55260



Ethernet controller - Should be the Broadcom Lan Driver
SM Bus Controller - Part of the Intel Chipset Driver (not listed on the ASRock Page under Win 7 x64)
USB Controller - There are two usb 3.0 drivers.  This is more than likely them.
Unknown Device - No idea.  Need the Hardware ID
Video Controller - Intel HD video driver most likely

Intel HD Video Driver - LINK
Intel Chipset Driver - Link


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Ethernet controller - Should be the Broadcom Lan Driver
> SM Bus Controller - Part of the Intel Chipset Driver (not listed on the ASRock Page under Win 7 x64)
> USB Controller - There are two usb 3.0 drivers.  This is more than likely them.
> Unknown Device - No idea.  Need the Hardware ID
> ...


 
Doesn't chipset contain video driver these days?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Doesn't chipset contain video driver these days?



Unfortunately, No.  On the dell machines the usb controller is included in the chipset but according to the link i posted, intel no longer includes usb in them so i'm guessing his two usb controllers are the two usb3.0 drivers.  It also is listed on the ASRock website as INF Driver instead of Chipset driver which is stupid.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

When I download the video driver, all my icons disappear and I have to reboot to an earlier time to disable it. I downloaded the INF driver as well and nothing changes.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, after reinstalling windows and starting from scratch, I'm still encountering the issue with random frame rate dips on games. I don't know what to do, the 780 should easily stay above 60 fps on most games, especially Tomb Raider. The thing is, there's usually nothing happening when it drops. I'll just be walking around and it'll dip then rise up again, no enemies around and nothing intensive on screen. I guess my next step would be to buy a new mobo, cpu, and ram. I don't want to do that.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

Does your GPU load dip to a lower percentage during these framerate dips, or does it remains at 94-99% load?
The fact half your drivers dont install properly is a large factor. MoBo fooked?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

How would I monitor that?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

Using EVGA Precision X, the max power % was around 80. Before suggesting that the GPU is defective, remember that the GTX 670 I had installed previously started doing the same thing. Motherboard or ram? How would I tell?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 6, 2014)

Download GPU-z.   On the second tab is a monitor for mor stuff than you will ever probably need related to video card.   One of the items is GPU load.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

It bounced anywhere from 59 to 99 while playing. At one time it went from 99 to 71 to 76 to 99 again. It was doing the random fps drop also.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> It bounced anywhere from 59 to 99 while playing. At one time it went from 99 to 71 to 76 to 99 again. It was doing the random fps drop also.


 
Did those dips in percentage load occur at the same time as FPS drops exactly?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

I do not know, I've tried playing in Windowed mode before but didn't notice any dips. I'll try it again to see.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

In windowed mode, I did not notice any dips or stutter. The load went up to about 90 and stayed around the 70s or 80s.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> In windowed mode, I did not notice any dips or stutter. The load went up to about 90 and stayed around the 70s or 80s.


 
There were no dips at all in windowed mode?! Turn off Vsync in full screen mode and test with and without VSync.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

I have already done that. I get the same result but with screen tearing. The FPS is around 80 to 100 and then randomly drops down to 50 or so and lags/stutters.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 6, 2014)

If you were running SLI, and windowed mode fixed your dips in FPS then I'd immediately say it was one of the GPU's as SLI doesn't work in windowed mode (neither does Xfire). But that's just plain strange. I'm not equipped with the knowledge to provide you with an answer, somebody more in the know will have to help you out from here.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not running in SLI. I usually run in fullscreen. Thanks for your help man, I am at a loss, same as you.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 7, 2014)

Could it possibly Windows 7 and DirectX 11? Maybe there was a Windows update that messed everything up? I'm not sure, I feel like just throwing the damn thing away. It's extremely frustrating to put that much money into something that just fails. How would I test to make sure the Mobo is functioning correctly? CPU?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 7, 2014)

I honestly think there was an update that may have not been the most compatible with my pc or something. The 18th of February is when I started to notice it, during the Titanfall beta, which played extremely smooth the day before. Should I just upgrade to Windows 8.1 to see if that fixes it?


----------



## m&m's (Mar 7, 2014)

What is your CPU usage when it lags? Does it ever hit 99%? Is there an other program eating all your CPU? What is your anti-virus? Do you have McAfee or other crap like that installed?
Find the drivers needed to correct this: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=Win764








SethKnows said:


> I honestly think there was an update that may have not been the most compatible with my pc or something. The 18th of February is when I started to notice it, during the Titanfall beta, which played extremely smooth the day before. Should I just upgrade to Windows 8.1 to see if that fixes it?




You could try, but I don't believe that a Windows 7 update made you lag. What I think is happening is that your CPU goes into power saving mode when it's not supposed to.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 7, 2014)

I disabled the power saving option a few days ago, it did not fix it. I've went to that website and downloaded all available drivers with no luck. Is there a program I can download to monitor ALL of my temps and usage while gaming fullscreen?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 7, 2014)

What about my ram or the ram slots on my Mobo? I did receive several blue screens one day but it came out of it. I'm going to go get a CD so I can burn memtest on it and run the test for both sticks. I don't see my ram usage exceed 4GB, could there still be a problem with it?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 7, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I disabled the power saving option a few days ago, it did not fix it. I've went to that website and downloaded all available drivers with no luck. Is there a program I can download to monitor ALL of my temps and usage while gaming fullscreen?



MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X will show you any gpu stats you want.  IF you have a second screen you could use just run hwmonitor or something similar on the second screen.

Something is wrong with windows if that many device drivers will not load.


----------



## m&m's (Mar 7, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I disabled the power saving option a few days ago, it did not fix it. I've went to that website and downloaded all available drivers with no luck.



Power saving options in Windows or BIOS?



SethKnows said:


> Is there a program I can download to monitor ALL of my temps and usage while gaming fullscreen?



You can download GPU-Z and check "Log to file".


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 8, 2014)

I do not have a 2nd screen. Didn't see any power saving options in Bios, although I didn't look that hard.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 8, 2014)

It has to be something that failed or turned on or off randomly, since the computer ran fine for weeks before.


----------



## m&m's (Mar 8, 2014)

1. Set your BIOS to Factory Defaults.
2. Lets find all the drivers you need. Download all the drivers that are available there: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=Win764. Extract all of them in one folder, open Device Manager, right click one of your "Other devices", click "Update Driver", choose "Browse my computer" and select the folder created previously. Repeat these steps until you no longer have any "Other Devices".







3. Monitor your gaming with GPU-Z "Log to file" function and attach the created file to this thread.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 8, 2014)

I will do that tomorrow morning. I did figure something out today though, my ram is running in single channel mode, even though the Mobo supports dual channel. Could this cause the issues?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, I put in a new motherboard and processor, still having the same issues. My CPU load on my other i5 would go up to 100% sometimes, bottlenecking. The only things that aren't brand new are the HDD, SDD, and the ram. I don't know what else to do. I put in an Asrock z77 OC Formula and an i7-3770k. Windows 8.1 is coming today, which I'll install. I'm so desperate right now.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 19, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I will do that tomorrow morning. I did figure something out today though, my ram is running in single channel mode, even though the Mobo supports dual channel. Could this cause the issues?



Did you install the ram into the correct slots for dual channel mode?  Is this even an issue with the new Mobo?

Hope the clean install helps.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 19, 2014)

Dual channel works with the new Mobo, the old one had a bent socket pin for the CPU. I installed windows 8.1, I'm about to start downloading a game and hopefully tonight it'll be fixed.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

Windows 8.1 is installed as well as Crysis 3, still having the same issues. Somebody suggested that the games need to be stored in Program Files instead of Program Files (x86). In Origin, I set the games to be installed in Program Files but it still shows up as the other one. I am not sure if I should try installing Battlefield to see if it is put in the correct folder or not. Why would this be a problem, considering I never messed with those settings before the problem started occurring?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

I get this message.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Windows 8.1 is installed as well as Crysis 3, still having the same issues. Somebody suggested that the games need to be stored in Program Files instead of Program Files (x86). In Origin, I set the games to be installed in Program Files but it still shows up as the other one. I am not sure if I should try installing Battlefield to see if it is put in the correct folder or not. Why would this be a problem, considering I never messed with those settings before the problem started occurring?



Battlefield will be fine in Program Files (x86).  Are you running any monitoring programs in the background when you play? (cpuz, gpuz, hwmonitor, core temp etc.)  If so try playing the game without them running.

Also, did you start your testing by only installing necessary drivers (chipset, nvidia, network) and only installing origin and the games you were testing?  If you went ahead and installed all the same software you had on Windows 7 it will be hard to tell exactly what may be causing it.

Also, take a screenshot like this (with the same items expanded):


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a long thread and CBA to read the past. But have you loaded BIOS defaults and turned off cool n quiet mode etc? Also check your GPU in BIOS to see if it's running in x16 or x8 mode.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

I have only installed the necessary programs to run the game. I've almost given up on it. $2000 dollar piece of junk.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I have only installed the necessary programs to run the game. I've almost given up on it. $2000 dollar piece of junk.



Only time I've seen the behavior you describe is running multiple monitoring programs and a bad SATA AHCI driver.  It could also be a dying hard drive that is having read errors or maybe something got screwed with your video card (bad memory chips?).  At this point you've virtually eliminated CPU, Memory, Mobo, Windows.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

Would you mind opening a Run... window and typing in DXDiag for me and showing us the print screens?

Also check GPU settings in BIOS as I suggested earlier. Make sure the GPU is running at x8 minimum or x16. If it's running at x4, might be the issue.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

This?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> View attachment 55588
> This?


 
Display tab please 
Also see above post regarding GPU in BIOS


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> View attachment 55585 View attachment 55585 View attachment 55586 View attachment 55587



Hmm. Looks fine.  You could go ahead and disable your HD4000 in the bios and get that out of the way.  Are there any smart errors on either of your drives?  Crystaldiskinfo will show smart values and status http://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html  Choose the portable download.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll have to check on the Bios


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

Checked the HDDs and SSD yesterday, all appear to be in good health. The Seagate has 2 bad sectors but nothing is currently on that drive right now.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> View attachment 55589
> I'll have to check on the Bios


 
Looks spick and span sir, I assume you've installed your NVidia 32x.xx drivers?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> View attachment 55589
> I'll have to check on the Bios



BenQ GW2750H (*Analog*).  Are you using a VGA cable?  I may be grasping at straws, but if your hard drives come back fine maybe try a digital video cable.  Side note: I have the same monitor and GPU.

EDIT: May be worth trying battlefield on a different drive.  Straw grasping is getting rampant, but this is an odd issue.



RCoon said:


> Looks spick and span sir, I assume you've installed your NVidia 32x.xx drivers?



335.23 according to dxdiag


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes I have. Earlier I was trying to record with ShadowPlay, but the screen started flashing and then went black, I had to reboot. Also I can't get into my Bios, I spammed the key but it never worked.

I've tried the games on multiple drives and the OS on two different ones. I've also hooked up the PC at other people's homes with their DVI cable, still same issue. I've replaced about every single component in this PC but the drives and the ram. I'm ready to take that step if I need to, but I'll be even more disappointed if it doesn't fix the issue.

I really need to install the OS on my SSD again because this HDD is loud and annoying.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Yes I have. Earlier I was trying to record with ShadowPlay, but the screen started flashing and then went black, I had to reboot. Also I can't get into my Bios, I spammed the key but it never worked.



Shadowplay has never done that to me.  Starting to lean towards a GPU issue.  Maybe a conflict between the intel video driver and the nvidia one (not that i've heard of this happening.)  Really would like to see what happens if you disable the HD4000 and I like @RCoon 's thought to make sure it is running at x16.  GPU-z should tell you that.

Try holding down delete when booting.  Should take you to the boot manager and than allow you to get into the BIOS.

EDIT: 





SethKnows said:


> I've tried the games on multiple drives and the OS on two different ones. I've also hooked up the PC at other people's homes with their DVI cable, still same issue. I've replaced about every single component in this PC but the drives and the ram. I'm ready to take that step if I need to, but I'll be even more disappointed if it doesn't fix the issue.



I thought you replaced the ram.  Try it with one stick and if no improvement use the other.  (NOTE: you will have to use the 32-bit version of Battlefield 4.)


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't downloaded Battlefield 4 yet, only Crysis 3. Would my ram max out with only 4GB?

I guess the good news is that all my old hardware is still good, time to sell it.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I haven't downloaded Battlefield 4 yet, only Crysis 3. Would my ram max out with only 4GB?



You could turn the settings down a bit if you are worried.  Just make sure you have nothing running in the background (alt+tab out and close the browser once battlefield loads).  My rig uses just over 5GB when playing BF4 and that is with a bunch of stuff loaded.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

When I take out the memory, do I use slots 1 and 2?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> When I take out the memory, do I use slots 1 and 2?



From the manual:






If you are using one stick, put it in DDR3_A1


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know why I asked. One stick installed, same issues, kind of worse. 



Same result with both sticks. 



I've also disabled the HD4000, same result.

Should I just go ahead and buy some new memory?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Should I just go ahead and buy some new memory?



In battlefield 4, if you open the console you can type perfoverlay.drawgraph 1  there will be two lines being drawn.  One is for the gpu and one is for the cpu.  I'm guessing one of these lines will spike up when the lag happens.  See which one is spiking and report back.  (I think green is gpu and yellow is cpu.  it should say on the graph)


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

I bought some new ram, might as well as I was wanting to upgrade to 16GB anyway. I haven't downloaded Battlefield 4 yet, will do that now. Before when I had my i5 in the system, it was spiking to 100% while playing Crysis 3. I know the i5 shouldn't bottleneck any gpu so I'm not sure what could be happening there.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

You could also attempt disabling C states in the BIOS.  C6 is core parking I believe.  Not sure what else there would be for intel.  I'm truly at a loss tho.  There is only so much help you can give over the internet.

EDIT: Sorry, I see now you only had crysis 3 installed.  I have no experience with that game.

EDIT2: This is kinda off topic, but if you want to calibrate your monitor this guy's settings worked well (Go to the Calibration Results section). http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_gw2750hm.htm Plus, they have an ICC profile for the monitor.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 21, 2014)

What would disabling those do? Any negatives to it? And how would I do that?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 21, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> What would disabling those do? Any negatives to it? And how would I do that?



Increase power consumption at idle.  Slightly higher idle temps.  These should be in the CPU settings in the BIOS.



> EIST(desktop) dynamically increase/decrease its clock speed between its minimum clock and its normal operating frequency, as well as voltage, in order to optimize for power consumption.
> in other words a performance reduction while using the system, the system may feel you don't need full power. drats just heard a drop out.
> 
> C1E Halt: while similar reduces Clock speed by adjusting the multiplier (Core clock to system bus ratio) and to some degree VID. (voltage) this is a more common occurrence with light use
> ...



http://www.gearslutz.com/board/musi...-eist-speedstep-turbo-boost-core-parking.html


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 22, 2014)

New ram did not work.

Okay, I opened up the console on battlefield and used the graph. The CPU spikes horribly, like through the graph almost to the top of the screen.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 23, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Okay, I opened up the console on battlefield and used the graph. The CPU spikes horribly, like through the graph almost to the top of the screen.



Do the spikes coincide with when the game lags? 

Make sure you aren't running the "Power Saver" profile in the power settings.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes they do. I am not running power saver mode.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 23, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Yes they do. I am not running power saver mode.



You could try this: http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

Download link: http://www.coderbag.com/Uploads/Unpark-CPU-App.zip


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

The problem just started occurring randomly one day, so would unparking the cores fix that?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 23, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> The problem just started occurring randomly one day, so would unparking the cores fix that?



Fuck if I know.  Why the hell would a machine with all new parts except for GPU and storage drives (plus a new install of Windows 8.1) have the same issue as old parts on an old windows 7 install?

Either the hardware you haven't replaced has issues, core parking is causing the cpu spikes or maybe the problem is not the computer.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

The GPU is brand new, it replaced a GTX 670 FTW, lol.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 23, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> The GPU is brand new, it replaced a GTX 670 FTW, lol.



By new I mean *replaced after the issues started.*

Either way I'm done with this thread.  EDIT: I'll let someone else try and help.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

Shouldn't I have 4 cores?

I think we're close man, I'm sorry for asking so much of your time. I have spent the past month trying to figure out this problem and it's driving me insane. Thank you for your help.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 23, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I think we're close man, I'm sorry for asking so much of your time. I have spent the past month trying to figure out this problem and it's driving me insane. Thank you for your help.



It's not the time.  I just have no ideas left when it comes to troubleshooting from afar.  My tone could've been better about it tho.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

It's no problem. I'll figure it out one day, I'm selling my consoles this week so I'm dedicating all of my free time to PC gaming, hopefully I'll resolve the issue soon.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

It is in the first slot and running at x16.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)

When I rebuilt the system I put the card in the first slot. It made no difference.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## SethKnows (Mar 24, 2014)

The CPU is spiking to 100%. Any suggestions?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 24, 2014)

Find out what process is causing the spikes.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 24, 2014)

My usage is like 0 to 1% before I launch the game.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 24, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> My usage is like 0 to 1% before I launch the game.



Excellent!  My computer idles at 0-1% cpu usage too!

Open task manager and go to the processes tab, click show processes from all users and when the spike happens see what process is causing it (sort the list by CPU usage.)

For a more detailed view use the resource manager.  More information that would be helpful:

-Does the cpu clock and or voltage drop when the lags occur.
-What is the cpu temp when the lag spikes occur.

A good idea:

-Perform a clean boot and see if the issue occurs http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135


Likely cause:

-SATA controller (if it happens with games stored on different drives.)
-Hard drive (if it happens with games stored on a specific hard drive.)


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 24, 2014)

I played Battlefield in windowed mode and watched the CPU usage, it was around 50% the whole time. It's difficult to know when the spike occurs.

Hmm, I've had the games and OS on all three drives now. One being a brand new mechanical.


----------



## m&m's (Mar 24, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Monitor your gaming with GPU-Z "Log to file" function and attach the created file to this thread.



Could you do what I asked you to do 2.5 weeks ago?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Here it is



I see nothing wrong there. 
Have you installed all windows updates? 

Also, Did you try the clean boot?  That will go a long way to ruling out a software issue.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

I have tried the clean boot. And all updates are installed. Although my USB 3.0 ports don't work in my I/O panel. Just like with my previous mobo, when all this stuff started happening I believe.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I have tried the clean boot. And all updates are installed. Although my USB 3.0 ports don't work in my I/O panel. Just like with my previous mobo, when all this stuff started happening I believe.



They are unplugged, correct?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

No?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> No?



Why would you leave them plugged in if they don't work?

(Since you aren't very clear about what you mean, im talking about the front usb3 header being plugged into the motherboard.)

ESPECIALLY if your problems started around the time you plugged them in.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

Scratch that, they work. My network adapter is just funky in certain ones. Like it only connects to the internet occasionally in a couple of them.

I just though there may have been an update that caused all these problems simultaneously


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

Still, unplug everything from the motherboard that you don't need for your computer to function and then test.

Step 0 in troubleshooting.  Remove everything that could cause a problem so you can rule it out.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

I unplugged everything except for the mouse and keyboard, no luck.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

Still no idea if everything includes USB3.0 header, front panel audio, non OS drives.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm about to burn this bitch.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I'm about to burn this bitch.



Sell the parts and then buy THIS or THIS


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey hey hey now. I don't want to downgrade.

My PC still plays games at higher resolutions.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> My PC still plays games at higher resolutions.



Well it would be better than burning it.

I think you need to google "cpu spikes to 100" and do some reading.  There are plenty of people who have had this kind of issue and many different reasons for it.  Oddly enough most of the ones I read have an intel cpu.  Just a mental note I made.  Doesn't change the fact that my next build will more than likely be Intel.


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

I really think it could be a defective motherboard, for example, my first Z77E-ITX motherboard would crash any time I hit load.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> I really think it could be a defective motherboard, for example, my first Z77E-ITX motherboard would crash any time I hit load.



You would think so, but the issue occurred on two different motherboards if I followed along correctly.


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> You would think so, but the issue occurred on two different motherboards if I followed along correctly.


Shit I was scanning through but missed that he replaced it.  Have you tried running it outside the case on the cardboard mobo box?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

It hasn't crashed, and I've used two mobo's, one brand new. I probably should have went with Asus this time.

No, I don't think I would try that.


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> It hasn't crashed, and I've used two mobo's, one brand new. I probably should have went with Asus this time.


It is possible to get two bad motherboards in a row, maybe try a different brand? Asus, Gigabyte, or MSI or you could try the cheapest Gigabyte you can find just to rule it out, sell it after if that ends up being it.

Only reason I suggested outside the case would be it removes possibility of bad grounding.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

The problem just started occurring randomly one day, I didn't change anything about it, that I know of. Bad grounding as far as the power coming from the outlet? Or I guess you mean stand offs?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> It is possible to get two bad motherboards in a row, maybe try a different brand? Asus, Gigabyte, or MSI or you could try the cheapest Gigabyte you can find just to rule it out, sell it after if that ends up being it.
> 
> Only reason I suggested outside the case would be it removes possibility of bad grounding.



I agree.  I've had my issues with AsRock.  Don't think I will go with ASUS again either.  Front usb3 header causes problems on the mobo.



SethKnows said:


> The problem just started occurring randomly one day, I didn't change anything about it, that I know of. Bad grounding as far as the power coming from the outlet?



That or the psu isn't properly grounded to the case, the motherboard isn't properly grounded to the case, etc.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

But that problem wouldn't just happen over time, would it? Usually if a ground isn't sufficient it would start showing that right away?


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes it should be immediate, but who knows?!

I will say the first AsRock board I had for the itx computer sucked.  You could have gotten two bad ones in a row.  You can buy $40-60 Gigabyte 1155 H61 (or B75) boards, maybe try one of those.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, the previous board worked fine for awhile. I plug my computer into a surge protector and the not grounded light is red, but it's always been that way.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Well, the previous board worked fine for awhile. I plug my computer into a surge protector and the not grounded light is red, but it's always been that way.



A grounded plug would be preferable.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

I am not sure guys, it seems logical that it's not software since I haven't downloaded anything. To buy a whole new motherboard and reinstall everything would really piss me off, especially if It wasn't the mobo.

I wouldn't be able to reach a wall outlet with my current setup. Could I somehow ground the surge protector?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I wouldn't be able to reach a wall outlet with my current setup. Could I somehow ground the surge protector?



The surge protector should ground iteself.  I suspect the wall outlets aren't grounded.  Try plugging the surge protector into a couple different outlets and see if they show as grounded.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, I have hooked it up at a school to have them test it, so I am almost positive those outlets are grounded. Maybe not.


----------



## Vario (Mar 25, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Well, I have hooked it up at a school to have them test it, so I am almost positive those outlets are grounded. Maybe not.


3 prong household sockets should be grounded if they are up to code.  The middle prong is the ground.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2014)

I have just merged about 22 posts from the Op because of triple and quadruple posting, best you learn how to use the "Edit" and/or "multiquote" buttons fast or this thread is dead.  Thank you.

Apart from that...... nice to see members trying so hard to help him out.... stick with it!


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 25, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I have just merged about 22 posts from the Op because of triple and quadruple posting, best you learn how to use the "Edit" and/or "multiquote" buttons fast or this thread is dead.  Thank you.
> 
> Apart from that...... nice to see members trying so hard to help him out.... stick with it!



Alright, thanks. For everybody else I'm buying a new mobo tomorrow, going with an Asus. If this doesn't fix it I'll officially be done with it, until I get some actual physical help. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Vario (Mar 26, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Alright, thanks. For everybody else I'm buying a new mobo tomorrow, going with an Asus. If this doesn't fix it I'll officially be done with it, until I get some actual physical help. Thanks for all your suggestions.


I hope it works, if you have a microcenter nearby you can always return it and not pay anything out of pocket I believe.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 26, 2014)

Vario said:


> I hope it works, if you have a microcenter nearby you can always return it and not pay anything out of pocket I believe.


I am going to exchange the processor that I got from micro center, but I bought the mobo from newegg


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn son, mega props to @FX-GMC for sticking with this for so long, some great support there.
So after reading through this entire thread, I get the impression either OP is very unlucky and has some faulty hardware, or we're missing something incredibly basic and obvious.

OP, is there any less than standard software you install as your normal formatting ritual? I always like to install some basic like codecs and what not, is there anything out of the ordinary you install out of habit that most normal gamers might not?

Also, do you have an external devices plugged in while you're gaming? USB headset, memory stick, anything.

What antivirus are you using? It occured to me, your AV might be actively scanning while you're gaming, this would kill your FPS, your CPU, and your disk IO access, slowing everything down.

If your PC is plugged into a surge protector, is there anything else plugged into it?

Have you tried running your PC with the onboard graphics instead? Just to see if your CPU spikes in the same way. Entirely remove the GPU etc.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry, I haven't followed the whole thread so this might have been mentioned already.

Download this and you should be able to tell if anything is eating up all your resources. 

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Damn son, mega props to @FX-GMC for sticking with this for so long, some great support there.
> So after reading through this entire thread, I get the impression either OP is very unlucky and has some faulty hardware, or we're missing something incredibly basic and obvious.
> 
> OP, is there any less than standard software you install as your normal formatting ritual? I always like to install some basic like codecs and what not, is there anything out of the ordinary you install out of habit that most normal gamers might not?
> ...



I don't think I installed anything but what was necessary to run the game. I do have external devices plugged in, although I removed everything but the mouse and keyboard to see if that was the problem. I didn't install any AV software after formatting. A lamp, my tower, and my monitor are plugged into the surge protector. I haven't tried running with my onboard GPU.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait a minute. Is OP only testing games installed with *origin?*

Have you tested any other non-origin games? Origin might be your problem...

EDIT: OP, when your CPU spikes to 100%, in task manager, what process is showing 100 under the usage column? See below, name the process that's at 100% during the spikes. If it's Origin, I'm gonna wet myself.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait a minute. Is OP only testing games installed with *origin?*
> 
> Have you tested any other non-origin games? Origin might be your problem...


 
Looking through the entire thread for the third time now, I believe you may be onto something, as I only see Origin games.  I once had a bad Origin install that did nothing but spin its wheels whenever I tried to open it.  Admittedly, the OP is able to get to his games, but it's worth re-downloading and installing Origin, especially if when he reinstalled he did it from the downloaded .exe he already had on hand.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait...................is this online only? or are you playing the single player campaigns? Because if its online and you are getting lag spikes with 100% cpu load your not talking about PC parts anymore even though I did read something along the lines of "my network adapter only works in some spots and drops out"


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> Wait...................is this online only? or are you playing the single player campaigns? Because if its online and you are getting lag spikes with 100% cpu load your not talking about PC parts anymore even though I did read something along the lines of "my network adapter only works in some spots and drops out"


 
I see a lot of people saying the word "lag"(latency) when they actually mean framerate drop. If OP meant network lag, then, damn. 7 pages wasted.

EDIT: I'd still like OP to test out standalone games, not origin ones that have origin running in the background.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Wait a minute. Is OP only testing games installed with *origin?*
> 
> Have you tested any other non-origin games? Origin might be your problem...
> 
> EDIT: OP, when your CPU spikes to 100%, in task manager, what process is showing 100 under the usage column? See below, name the process that's at 100% during the spikes. If it's Origin, I'm gonna wet myself.





rtwjunkie said:


> Looking through the entire thread for the third time now, I believe you may be onto something, as I only see Origin games.  I once had a bad Origin install that did nothing but spin its wheels whenever I tried to open it.  Admittedly, the OP is able to get to his games, but it's worth re-downloading and installing Origin, especially if when he reinstalled he did it from the downloaded .exe he already had on hand.





Solaris17 said:


> Wait...................is this online only? or are you playing the single player campaigns? Because if its online and you are getting lag spikes with 100% cpu load your not talking about PC parts anymore even though I did read something along the lines of "my network adapter only works in some spots and drops out"





silkstone said:


> Sorry, I haven't followed the whole thread so this might have been mentioned already.
> 
> Download this and you should be able to tell if anything is eating up all your resources.
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx



How come I get ignored. I feel neglected


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I see a lot of people saying the word "lag"(latency) when they actually mean framerate drop. If OP meant network lag, then, damn. 7 pages wasted.


I'm more worried that inexperienced players confuse the 2 when they are entirely different things like you mentioned and from skimming the thread it was never actually clarified how he was playing the game to begin with from what I saw.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

silkstone said:


> How come I get ignored. I feel neglected


 
I still love you

like a bro though. bromance.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

silkstone said:


> How come I get ignored. I feel neglected


/ass smack 

I love you silkstone.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

silkstone said:


> How come I get ignored. I feel neglected


 
No slight intended at all, bro!  I had a lightbulb go off and didn't even see your post!  I think sysinternals is a great suggestion to really see the resource usage.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> No slight intended at all, bro!  I had a lightbulb go off and didn't even see your post!  I think sysinternals is a great suggestion to really see the resource usage.



Non taken. It might not even be the issue. Though it seems fairly likely.

I'd like to see a screen of his processes.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm on my phone right now, so I'm not going into to much detail. I've tried with steam, origin, uplay, and league of legends, as well as guild wars 2. And I've tried disconnecting from the Internet and playing, same result. I wasn't sure how to explain it at first, but it's kind of like the gameplay stops for A split second, and then resumes. Like its loading a part of the map.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I'm on my phone right now, so I'm not going into to much detail. I've tried with steam, origin, uplay, and league of legends, as well as guild wars 2. And I've tried disconnecting from the Internet and playing, same result. I wasn't sure how to explain it at first, but it's kind of like the gameplay stops for A split second, and then resumes. Like its loading a part of the map.


 
Since it is on several games/type of games, it sounds suspiciously like a bad SATA contoller or HD issue, except for the fact that the motherboard has been changed, so it's not the controller.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Since it is on several games/type of games, it sounds suspiciously like a bad SATA contoller or HD issue, except for the fact that the motherboard has been changed, so it's not the controller.



That or micro stutter. But its hard to know how bad it is from what he is saying. I'm starting to think the CPU spiking is actually not the issue but the most noticable side effect of what is happening. I think the CPU is spiking because something else is not working as it should be and is eating CPU cycles to finish. I think its time for smart tests on all drives and time to know which drive games are being installed on. and their usage levels.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Track what's going on with disk I/O, Ram, CPU and GPU use when this happens. If it is spiking, it's something running you don't want.

If you are running the program I linked. Look specifically for the 'Interrupts' using any CPU. That will indicate a problem with hardware or drivers.

I had a similar problem, but all the time (not only in games) due to this.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Since it is on several games/type of games, it sounds suspiciously like a bad SATA contoller or HD issue, except for the fact that the motherboard has been changed, so it's not the controller.


Yeah, I'm changing out the mobo and processor today. Going with an Asus z87. If that doesn't fix it next will be drives and SATA cables. Idk, I have never went to school for any of this stuff so what I know is just what I've learned from you guys and from other sites. The only things That aren't new is the ssd, Seagate hdd, and a few SATA cables. The one drive that I'm currently using is a brand new wd caviar black.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you find out what's going on in the background for us?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

@SethKnows : Since you say the SATA cables are old, before you go get a new motherboard, do you have extra SATA cables you can replace with?  Bad ones can cause problems like this, especially under data load.  That's the cheapest thing to replace/check at the moment.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Since it is on several games/type of games, it sounds suspiciously like a bad SATA contoller or HD issue, except for the fact that the motherboard has been changed, so it's not the controller.


Yeah, I'm changing out the mobo and processor today. Going with an Asus z87. If that doesn't fix it next will be drives and SATA cables. Idk, I have never went to school for any of this stuff so what I know is just what I've learned from you guys and from other sites. The only things That aren't new is the ssd, Seagate hdd, and a few SATA cables. I'm going to switch them out to get the new z87 and 4770k, because I won't have to pay anything out of pocket for the switch at the moment. I will use all new sata cables and then tell you guys how it does. As far as telling you what processes were causing it, I watched the task manager and played the game in windowed mode, the game was always on top and I never saw it go up that high, unless it was too fast for me to catch.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2014)

@SethKnows : For a more detailed listing of what is consuming cpu cycles, try Process Explorer from SysInternalsSuite, like silkstone suggested.  Then I would definately try new SATA cables before making any more changes, even if you can do it for free.  Otherwise, you'll never truly what fixed the problem if you, wholesale replace everything (M/B, CPU, and cables) all at once and suddenly you have no problems.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Since it is on several games/type of games, it sounds suspiciously like a bad SATA contoller or HD issue, except for the fact that the motherboard has been changed, so it's not the controller.



This has been the prevalent thought in my head all along.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, I put in the new mobo already, I got the new SATA cables with it. The problem is, it won't boot up. The bios light just keeps blinking.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Well, I put in the new mobo already, I got the new SATA cables with it. The problem is, it won't boot up. The bios light just keeps blinking.



There should be multiple red leds with labels.  Is it one of these or the green power light?

EDIT: That actually depends on the board.  What model is it?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> There should be multiple red leds with labels.  Is it one of these or the green power light?
> 
> EDIT: That actually depends on the board.  What model is it?


It is the Asus maximus vi extreme, the manual says it's a bios light. It's orange, I removed the battery and it quit, put it back in and it didn't help.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> It is the Asus maximus vi extreme, the manual says it's a bios light. It's orange, I removed the battery and it quit, put it back in and it didn't help.



Reseat all power connections (24-pin and cpu power).  Try it without the graphics card to start.

Is there any code on the 2-digit display?

EDIT:  Looks like the board has a 4-pin and 8-pin power connector. To start just use the 8-pin cpu power EATX12V_1 leaving the 4-pin connector on the left empty.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2014)

The auxiliary power connector would be my guess.  I actually made that simple mistake on my last build.  Nothing would happen.  Turns out I had inadvertently forgotten he 8-pin connector.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Mar 27, 2014)

I think its PSU/HDD.So you can give to your neighbours for a test.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2014)

I doubt it's the M/B.  He's on a complete replacement now of the previous M/B, that after 8 pages still could not be solved.  I think the OP has some seriously bad luck, if you believe in that sort of thing, and feel bad for him.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I doubt it's the M/B.  He's on a complete replacement now of the previous M/B, that after 8 pages still could not be solved.*  I think the OP has some seriously bad luck, if you believe in that sort of thing, and feel bad for him.*



Agreed.  That's the only reason I've stuck around.  I was frustrated when I couldn't get my computer to boot for 2 hours.  Don't know what I would do if it had issues for this long that I couldn't solve.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Agreed.  That's the only reason I've stuck around.  I was frustrated when I couldn't get my computer to boot for 2 hours.  Don't know what I would do if it had issues for this long that I couldn't solve.


You guys, I took the board back and got a formula instead, and a water cooling kit. I couldn't wait as I live two hours away from micro center. I am moving in a week so I would like to get the problem fixed before then. This weekend I should have the results, thank you all for your help. I will not give up on the master race.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 28, 2014)

Alright, I think I'm still encountering the problem. I haven't downloaded any games yet, only some drivers. I opened up the task manager and it spiked, but it's happening to fast to see what's causing it.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 28, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> View attachment 55800



It is normal for System Idle Process to be that high.  It also normal for task manager to show a spike on the CPU graph when it first opens.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 28, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> It is normal for System Idle Process to be that high.  It also normal for task manager to show a spike on the CPU graph when it first opens.


Well I'm not sure then, because those are the only spikes I'm getting, even when games are running. Scratch that, I haven't downloaded a game yet after installing the new mobo.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 29, 2014)

It is not fixed, I played Battlefield 4 with the same spikes. All brand new sata cables. I honestly don't know what to do. When I perform a clean installation of windows, I format the drives. Is there any way that something is remaining on them that's causing this?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 29, 2014)

Does that interrupts process ever go higher than a few % of cpu usage?


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 29, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> It is not fixed, I played Battlefield 4 with the same spikes. All brand new sata cables. I honestly don't know what to do. When I perform a clean installation of windows, I format the drives. Is there any way that something is remaining on them that's causing this?



Take your newest drive, format it and do a clean install of windows.  Run chkdsk on the drive and it it comes back clean use that drive to test (with no other drives attached.)

Also, can you take a screenshot of your battlefield 4 settings?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 29, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Take your newest drive, format it and do a clean install of windows.  Run chkdsk on the drive and it it comes back clean use that drive to test (with no other drives attached.)
> 
> Also, can you take a screenshot of your battlefield 4 settings?


I've ran it on my new drive before, although I had my other drives hooked up. The settings on Battlefield are normal, I've even turned them down to the lowest settings and it still does it. Does it matter that the other drives are hooked up?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> It is not fixed, I played Battlefield 4 with the same spikes. All brand new sata cables. I honestly don't know what to do. When I perform a clean installation of windows, I format the drives. Is there any way that something is remaining on them that's causing this?



Im not sure why you are worried about BF4. It gives spikes to everyone since launch. Its one of the most common complaints from people. You are not alone.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 29, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im not sure why you are worried about BF4. It gives spikes to everyone since launch. Its one of the most common complaints from people. You are not alone.


It is happening with every single game I play, and I used to not have a problem with BF4.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 29, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I've ran it on my new drive before, although I had my other drives hooked up. The settings on Battlefield are normal, I've even turned them down to the lowest settings and it still does it. Does it matter that the other drives are hooked up?



It _could_ matter that the other drives are hooked up if the system is pausing while trying to read data from them.  



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im not sure why you are worried about BF4. It gives spikes to *everyone* since launch. Its one of the most common complaints from people. You are not alone.



Um, no.  I've never had cpu spikes.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 30, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> It _could_ matter that the other drives are hooked up if the system is pausing while trying to read data from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.  I've never had cpu spikes.


So would that mean that those drives are bad or that there's a setting I need to disable?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 30, 2014)

The drives could simply have bad sectors that can be fixed using scan disk or they could be giving read/write errors due to messed up heads. You need to see if they are the problem first.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 31, 2014)

silkstone said:


> The drives could simply have bad sectors that can be fixed using scan disk or they could be giving read/write errors due to messed up heads. You need to see if they are the problem first.


I know one drive has two bad sectors, but the program says it's still healthy. Could two bad sectors interfere with the other drives when there is nothing stored on it?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 31, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I know one drive has two bad sectors, but the program says it's still healthy. Could two bad sectors interfere with the other drives when there is nothing stored on it?




Unplug it and see.


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 31, 2014)

silkstone said:


> Unplug it and see.


I unplugged every drive except for the SSD and it didn't fix it.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 31, 2014)

Run fraps, while playing a game and post it to youtube. I'd like to see the issue.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 31, 2014)

So are we now correct in assuming OP has literally replaced all hardware in his PC now?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So are we now correct in assuming OP has literally replaced all hardware in his PC now?


 
Except for a couple hard drives, yes.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 31, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Except for a couple hard drives, yes.



And he tried unplugging them, and using just the SSD, and using Just a HDD.
Therefore the issue is not hardware related. Unless OP has bought faulty hardware.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2014)

hmm, have u tried disabling onboard audio to see if it's the Realtek chip that messes around?

sry but i am not gonna browse through all 9 pages to read what u have tried and what u haven't.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm, have u tried disabling onboard audio to see if it's the Realtek chip that messes around?
> 
> sry but i am not gonna browse through all 9 pages to read what u have tried and what u haven't.


 
It's actually a good read.  It could end up being a tutorial on problem-solving steps (not making a joke at all), because nearly everything has been done.


----------



## Baum (Mar 31, 2014)

well on the first page you can see the not as nicely fited cpu cooler...

air between the cooler and cpu => thermal threshold reached and downclocked all the time?


----------



## SethKnows (Mar 31, 2014)

Baum said:


> well on the first page you can see the not as nicely fited cpu cooler...
> 
> air between the cooler and cpu => thermal threshold reached and downclocked all the time?


The temps aren't what I'd like them to be all of the time, but Prime95 for two hours puts it at 60 degrees


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't read the entire thread as its far too long,

But is this entire thread about BF4's poor performance? BF4 spikes on most rigs.  You rarely see  a thread saying "Great job EA, BF4 runs like butter" because everyone knows its unpredictable.

Seth have you tried any other games?


----------



## SethKnows (Apr 2, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> I haven't read the entire thread as its far too long,
> 
> But is this entire thread about BF4's poor performance? BF4 spikes on most rigs.  You rarely see  a thread saying "Great job EA, BF4 runs like butter" because everyone knows its unpredictable.
> 
> Seth have you tried any other games?


Yes, Guild wars 2, crysis 3, tomb raider, far cry 3, Alan wake, league of legends, etc.


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Yes, Guild wars 2, crysis 3, tomb raider, far cry 3, Alan wake, league of legends, etc.



Hell, at this point try a different mouse and keyboard.

I'd also be curious to see the results of a firestrike run.


----------



## SethKnows (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I have decided to sell everything in my system and restart fresh with ALL brand new parts. Most of the stuff I could send back to Amazon. I did rebuild a pc with what was left over and sold it to a friend, so far he hasn't noticed any problems, although he only play league. The only thing I didn't put in there was the ssd, so I'm not sure if that was the problem. I appreciate all your help, and when I get all my other parts I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again, pc gaming ftw


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 4, 2014)

Damn man that sucks, I hope the new stuff works out better for you.

I had a performance issue with CoH2 when I used to have a G1_Sniper-3. What would happen would be mega laggggg once I finished loading a map up and then it would minimize and say the Nvidia driver had stopped responding. Anyway long story short, after trying just about everything like new graphics cards, RAM, different CPU, updating and downgrading drivers for different devices etc, it turned out when I changed my Ethernet cable out of the 'Killer' E2200 port (had it plugged in there thinking it would perform better) and plugged it into the Intel Ethernet port it ran like a dream. Weirdest crap ever imo and I wasted many days with that haha.


----------



## SethKnows (Apr 5, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Damn man that sucks, I hope the new stuff works out better for you.
> 
> I had a performance issue with CoH2 when I used to have a G1_Sniper-3. What would happen would be mega laggggg once I finished loading a map up and then it would minimize and say the Nvidia driver had stopped responding. Anyway long story short, after trying just about everything like new graphics cards, RAM, different CPU, updating and downgrading drivers for different devices etc, it turned out when I changed my Ethernet cable out of the 'Killer' E2200 port (had it plugged in there thinking it would perform better) and plugged it into the Intel Ethernet port it ran like a dream. Weirdest crap ever imo and I wasted many days with that haha.


Yeah, I feel like it is something simple. I am not sure how I'm going to test the ssd yet.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 5, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Hey guys, I have decided to sell everything in my system and restart fresh with ALL brand new parts. Most of the stuff I could send back to Amazon. I did rebuild a pc with what was left over and sold it to a friend, so far he hasn't noticed any problems, although he only play league. The only thing I didn't put in there was the ssd, so I'm not sure if that was the problem. I appreciate all your help, and when I get all my other parts I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again, pc gaming ftw



Jesus, I'm glad, i was about to start suggesting the sacrifice of first borns to the computer voodoo God...
I am amazed we never figured what it was. I guess when you buy your new kits you try and make it as different as possible, use different brands etc


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> View attachment 55800


This would be much more helpful if it was while the game was running imho. A lot of things I've read don't diagnose the issue properly. First, we need to ensure that the main application isn't consuming all of your CPU power, then move to origin, then out from there.


----------



## SethKnows (Apr 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Jesus, I'm glad, i was about to start suggesting the sacrifice of first borns to the computer voodoo God...
> I am amazed we never figured what it was. I guess when you buy your new kits you try and make it as different as possible, use different brands etc


I believe it was the Samsung ssd, maybe it got corrupted somehow, I'm not sure, it's been running fine without it. I took back what parts I could and sold the rest, time to build a new one. This pc will be a monster, I've already purchased the new mobo, processor, and ram. When the corsair 900d goes on sale I'll buy that, Otherwise, I'm waiting for the 780 ti 6gb. I am going to water cool it all but I might wait until I sli for that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2014)

check your optical drives for disks, or just unplug them, ive had a bad optical drive in the past slow a machines boot time way down, when i figured that out i threw it away for a new one, problem solved


----------

